# With MoCa Enabled Internet Sluggish



## expmag (Dec 12, 2004)

I have an XL4 and have always used hardwired Internet going through an Apple Extreme. Now, with two minis I enabled MoCa and my Internet is crawling although the MoCa is working on both boxes. From the wall Comcast installed a 3 way splitter, one goes to the Comcast Modem, another to the TiVo and the third use to go to another TiVo but is not hooked up. Can it matter that the same cable outlet that is being used to go to the input of the modem is also feeding to the XL4 and therefore feeding the MoCa back into the outlets? I called Comcast tech support and they did something last night that brought the speeds back up. However, this morning speeds are down and I am getting 2mps down and 4mps up with MoCa enabled. I turned the MoCa off, made no wiring changes and am now getting 25mps down and 8mps up. Any thoughts?


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

You might want to try installing a POE filter at the cable modem. There have been some reports of MoCA causing problems with some cable modems. In my area, Cox installs POE filters at the cable modem in their own MoCA-based whole home DVR installations.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Where exactly does one put the POE in? At the modem connection to the cable company? At the NOC? I'm seeing exactly this problem now with an XL4, and a mini using MOCA in a house with whole home. Internet went from 30MB down to about 7MB down. upstream doesn't seem to be affected at all.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

tivoboy said:


> Where exactly does one put the POE in? At the modem connection to the cable company? At the NOC? I'm seeing exactly this problem now with an XL4, and a mini using MOCA in a house with whole home. Internet went from 30MB down to about 7MB down. upstream doesn't seem to be affected at all.


You can put the POE filter on the cable into the modem, I have Comcast blast, I did not see any speed difference with or without the POE filter on the modem itself, but I put one on the modem anyway. My download speed is above 50Mbs.
I also have a POE filter on the cable coming into the house.


----------



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

I have a POE filter where my line comes in the house, here are my speed tests after installation. It was the same before.
http://stage.results.speedtest.comcast.net/result/234606032.png


----------



## llarch (May 7, 2004)

tivoboy said:


> Where exactly does one put the POE in? At the modem connection to the cable company? At the NOC? I'm seeing exactly this problem now with an XL4, and a mini using MOCA in a house with whole home. Internet went from 30MB down to about 7MB down. upstream doesn't seem to be affected at all.


I have the same issue; my downstream went from 25Mb to 5Mb, upstream not affected. I was about to call the cable company until I saw this post, the slowdown happened right around time I brought in the mini and enabled MOCA. Did anyone find a definite fix with the POE filter?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

llarch said:


> I have the same issue; my downstream went from 25Mb to 5Mb, upstream not affected. I was about to call the cable company until I saw this post, the slowdown happened right around time I brought in the mini and enabled MOCA. Did anyone find a definite fix with the POE filter?


I am using two POE filters, one on the lead in of my cable to my home, the other on the input of the Modem, I have Comcast blast and my download speed is still above 50Mb/s (Jumps to 100 for a few seconds). The POE filters did nothing to help or degrade my system. You may also have a faulty filter, my first one from E-Bay was faulty and the seller sent me another that worked. Moca may effect your modem, that is why the filter at the cable input of the modem, the filter at the cable into the home is so your Moca signal does not get into the outside cable system.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

I just bought a MoCA filter because I my devices started picking up an external router since I have MoCA with a few entry points - I assumed that was the reason.

That fixed the router issue but now my internet dropped from 25Mbps down to under 1Mbps down. WTF

I put it right where the drop comes into the house, as instructed. Is it bad?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi,
Some cable modems have either MoCA built in, or have MoCA filters built in but many do not. If your internet speed drops significantly with MoCA enabled, the fix is to install a POE or Whole Home DVR filter on the input to the modem. Another filter should be place on the main input on the first splitter to enter your home, this prevents your network from being shared by your neighbors or causing interference on their equipment.
The cheapest place to get filters (POE or Whole Home DVR) is ebay...they are functionally the same thing. The one's with the weather seal were designed to be outside but will work just as well in your home.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

I have one POE filter on the entrance to my condo. But I don't have another one on hand to add before my modem. I guess I'll have to buy one to try it. My Speedtest.net results are sporadic. Sometimes it'll be 25Mb down, sometimes 1Mb and I have changed nothing.

My modem is from 2010 and I don't think it has a POE filter built in. However I have never had this issue previously and I've had Actiontec MoCA in my house for years.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi again,
Are you testing your speeds wired or over wifi?

EDIT: Verizon Fios uses MoCA natively on all of their equipment so you normally would never get MoCA problems with that ISP.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/151467293596?lpid=82&chn=ps


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

uh that's cool, but there's no Fios in Chicago.

Anyway, the issue was, I think, two conflicting access points. I set them to different channels and I think I'm good now. the POE filter blocked me off from the other person's network.


----------

